# Capita kazu kakubo pro model - opinions/review please? It's for Japow trip!



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Not ridden it but looking at the design it looks more all mountain than powder (bearing in mind kazu could probably ride a dustbin lid better in powder than most of us). If you slam the bindings all the way back I imagine it'll be ok, be interested to see some proper feedback.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

francium said:


> Not ridden it but looking at the design it looks more all mountain than powder (bearing in mind kazu could probably ride a dustbin lid better in powder than most of us). If you slam the bindings all the way back I imagine it'll be ok, be interested to see some proper feedback.


True - i'll avoid thinking i can ride like kazu on his board...

To be fair, the board does have a setback, its tapered, has a reverse camber nose. 
But it still just doesn't quite look or feel like a good enough powder option... if you get me?

Despite the fact that what i'm looking for is a nimble/freestyle able powder deck. 

Another i'm considering is the salmon sick stick which is more powder orientated for sure.

Will see if anyone can weigh in.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

It's only got 12mm of setback which is bugger all really, I'd say the bsod is probably the better powder board of the 2 and I do own one of them. I've bought a couple of decks to take to Japan, check out the lib tech mayhem short fat one that thing is proper nimble and just great fun. I've also picked up a korua to replace my beaten bsod and I never travel without a dupraz.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

francium said:


> It's only got 12mm of setback which is bugger all really,


No, because that is setback on the sidecut not overall board length (there is a lot of nose in the front...).



francium said:


> I'd say the bsod is probably the better powder board of the 2 and I do own one of them.


Problem with the BSOD is that it changes so much between years so it is difficult to generalize. But at least for the current version the above is unlikely to be the case:
Kazu has considerably more taper than the BSOD and the same 'setback'. FWIW Capita also rates the BSOD more all-mountain and the Kazu relatively more powder.

Disclaimer: I have not ridden the Kazu and always wondered how well it really floats. It has a bunch of powder-friendly design aspects but most only to a moderate extend (gradual rocker nose? check, but not huge. taper? yes significant, but not massive. etc).
Would really like to know if all these small/moderate pow elements 'add up' to as much float as Capita is suggesting.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

SGboarder said:


> No, because that is setback on the sidecut not overall board length (there is a lot of nose in the front...).
> 
> 
> Problem with the BSOD is that it changes so much between years so it is difficult to generalize. But at least for the current version the above is unlikely to be the case:
> ...


Same, i'm really curious. If it floats even reasonably (i don't expect it to float like a big-ass powder plank) and keeps some liveliness and freestyle then it's literally the board i'm looking for. 
They do market it as a pow board - but marketing is marketing. 

THE bsod is a good board but a bit stiff and less powder orientated.

anyone ridden the kazu?????????????


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

So the Kazu seems to be the most popular board that nobody has 


Anyways, from all you said and from the boards I have... if I was looking for exactly what you mentioned, I'd bring my Endeavor Archetype.

If only deep stuff and no parks, then Fish. Or Dupraz. But Fish is more fun to whip around.

If..... it wasn't Japan and I would be expecting a mix of pow, groomers, whatever... Landlord.

I had a Charlie Slasher... not too directional feeling and very floaty, but definitely a plank. Stiff and long sidecut. I hated it in trees.

Also have a Flight Attendant. This would be another good solid choice. But is it a "powder board" or an all mtn board that floats very well...? kind of.


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE (Nov 1, 2016)

Decade190 said:


> Same, i'm really curious. If it floats even reasonably (i don't expect it to float like a big-ass powder plank) and keeps some liveliness and freestyle then it's literally the board i'm looking for.
> They do market it as a pow board - but marketing is marketing.
> 
> THE bsod is a good board but a bit stiff and less powder orientated.
> ...


Incase you missed it -


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

UNION_INHOUSE said:


> Incase you missed it - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-VmhrVVn50


That is sick clip but not sure it helps the OP much - does not really tell us anything about float (not very deep pow and it is so steep that my skateboard would float) and Kokubo is a god who could do things riding a kitchen door that we would not dream of attempting with the most pro set-up.

That said there are a bunch of switch landings in pow and steep terrain, so that might give the OP a sense for the freestyle nature of the deck.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

UNION_INHOUSE said:


> Incase you missed it - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-VmhrVVn50


Hey i can do all that.

But I forget how to... in November. WTF.


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

Prior Khyber - it rips pow, trees and groomers

Sounds to me like you keep answering your own question, and say that it doesn't seem that pow oriented and marketing is marketing..

I've ridden one, but not on a deep day, and I'd say it's freestyle board that is friendlier to the pow than other freestyle boards, but I wouldn't call it a pow board..

Japan type snow, Prior Khyber or Burton Mod Fish... ( they are practically the same deck spec wise )


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

I rode this last season in heavy snow and I felt like the nose kept dipping down. 

The caveat is it's the biggest board I've ridden. I'm 128lbs and 23.5 cm women's feet on this 157. If I had set back a tad more it probably would be OK but for my stats it was a lot to maneuver and adjust to the first few runs. 

The guy I ride with loves it though.p He's not too much bigger than I am actually. Same style of riding powder with freestyle aspects (that you mention) It's definitely light weight and I enjoyed it more than the Lib Tech JLP I had with me that day.

Best


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'd love to try one out, but wish they made them in bigger sized. I'd love to hop one one that was 163ish.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

I owned it. Definitely an all Mountain board. Sold it pretty quickly. Wasn't a bad All Mountain board, but I already had a great one in a Rome. Don't know how they call it a powder twin. The rocker portion is short.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

txb0115 said:


> Prior Khyber - it rips pow, trees and groomers
> 
> Sounds to me like you keep answering your own question, and say that it doesn't seem that pow oriented and marketing is marketing..
> 
> ...


prior board is new to me - never heard of it? 
I've looked at the mod fish and was tempted... however don't want to end up on a stiff super directional deck that precludes riding switch (well/comfortably) and isn't great for freestyle. 

Never ridden it but always found the powder boards I've ridden in the past to feel a bit lifeless, stiff and slow to turn/change direction. 
Granted that's compared to my shorter park boards - but I've actually taken park boards out on powder days (not too deep) in preference and had more fun cos more nimble and freestyle




Nolefan2011 said:


> I owned it. Definitely an all Mountain board. Sold it pretty quickly. Wasn't a bad All Mountain board, but I already had a great one in a Rome. Don't know how they call it a powder twin. The rocker portion is short.


Which time you riding?


So from everyone who's ridden the kazu, no one sounds that impressed ha!

So the question is, what's my alternative?

Or do I need to bring a more park boards and then a powder deck?


----------



## w4rtortle (Aug 16, 2016)

You could get a powder twin? 

The Top 5 Twin Powder Boards of 2016 - The Angry Snowboarder

I usually take my normal softer park board with a bit of rocker in the tips and then a board that's super over on the powder spectrum, which I'm currently looking for something new also... I had a barracuda for that before and it was good but I prefer something twinnish so I'm on the hunt like you are.

I've been looking pretty closely at the bataleon magic carpet.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

w4rtortle said:


> You could get a powder twin?
> 
> The Top 5 Twin Powder Boards of 2016 - The Angry Snowboarder
> 
> ...


I've always been interested to try the magic carpet. 

The amplid pillow talk looks fun. 

Interesting that the k2 ultra dream made it on there - that's actually the board i rode all season in powder having been sold to me as a "more freestyle focused powder board"
Whilst it was fine - it was stiff, slow to turn/change edges compared to my other boards (making trees much worse) and kind of felt plank-like/lifeless. 

The whole concept of "powder twin" is funny tbh as all my mates just say i'm an idiot for considering it in japan. But they're all bringing swallow tails or battalion camel toes, or super set back burton "insert expensive pow name here" boards. 
I want more liveliness/switch and super tight turns throwing it through trees!

Other thing to note as few people mentioned - people suggest getting powder twin and setting it back for Pow. I feel this defeats the point and may as well get a directional if you do that which actually rides well when set back (as intended)


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

what about the capita navigator?

just seen it - new to the line so no reviews though :embarrased1:

Or should i just scrap the powder freestyle plan and bring 2 boards, my salomon assassin and a pure directional powder stick?


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

Decade190 said:


> what about the capita navigator?
> 
> just seen it - new to the line so no reviews though :embarrased1:
> 
> Or should i just scrap the powder freestyle plan and bring 2 boards, my salomon assassin and a pure directional powder stick?


Bring a pure directional pow stick... there's good reason they are so prevalent in Japan, the snow is deep and not that steep. Directional with taper will do you wonders


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

txb0115 said:


> Bring a pure directional pow stick... there's good reason they are so prevalent in Japan, the snow is deep and not that steep. Directional with taper will do you wonders


What sort of thing you have in mind? Still want quick/agile and not planks

Before trying to push more to the freestyle type boards i looked at:
- Burton mod fish (have read several places its a slow turner and not for trees)
- Burton deep thinker (probs too freestyle still?)
- Salomon sick stick (again not as pow focused as the others)
- Rome powder division MT
- Capita Charlie slasher or navigator
- Yes 420(if i dare go short/wide, which i'll only do if i bring something else out too). 

Might also bring a "powder friendly" freestyle deck like the assassin, kazu, burton DT, amplid pillow talk.
If i do that i might dare go short like 420 as have back up bigger board
Don't wanna just have a short 420 if snows bad for a few days and end up groomer/park riding!


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

Decade190 said:


> What sort of thing you have in mind? Still want quick/agile and not planks
> 
> Before trying to push more to the freestyle type boards i looked at:
> - Burton mod fish (have read several places its a slow turner and not for trees)
> ...


I can't speak to the Mod Fish not turning well, that not my experience with it, my Prior Khyber rules in the trees.. Prior has been making boards for 25+ years and you can get them made any way you want, they will make any deck softer, wider, more taper, more sidecut, or any thing else that you desire... 


Solid Khyber @ Baldface





Split Khyber in Utah Backcountry


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

txb0115 said:


> I can't speak to the Mod Fish, but my Prior Khyber rules in the trees.. Prior has been making boards for 25+ years and you can get them made any way you want, they will make any deck softer, wider, more taper, more sidecut, or any thing else that you desire...
> 
> 
> Solid Khyber @ Baldface
> ...


Unfortunately can't get prior in uk it looks like 

So its from my previous list really...


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

Decade190 said:


> Unfortunately can't get prior in uk it looks like
> 
> So its from my previous list really...


Prior ships to U.K.


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

If I personally had to choose from your list, I'd do Mod Fish first, the Charlie/Navigator second...

But it would be a long first for the Mod Fish, with 30mm of taper that thing turns on a dime in the trees 

I have no idea why anyone would say it doesn't turn well, it turns super well...


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Prior Khyber = solid for what you're looking for.

Carbon Kevlar of you want light weight, very responsive but a bit stiffer.

Normal construction for a bit more damp medium flex.

Also, Mod Fish turns in tight areas. Super aggressive sidecut, mid flex and short effective edge. It's mid wide ... maybe that's why people tell you it doesn't turn. But it does. Just get real bindings...


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

txb0115 said:


> If I personally had to choose from your list, I'd do Mod Fish first, the Charlie/Navigator second...
> 
> But it would be a long first for the Mod Fish, with 30mm of taper that thing turns on a dime in the trees
> 
> I have no idea why anyone would say it doesn't turn well, it turns super well...





F1EA said:


> Prior Khyber = solid for what you're looking for.
> 
> Carbon Kevlar of you want light weight, very responsive but a bit stiffer.
> 
> ...


I can actually get a great deal on the mod-fish 156.

Multiple reviews online have said 
1) tail stiff and not great for pop/jumps. Which whilst i know its not for that - i'll sure as hell be boosting off everything i can into the deep stuff

2) multiple reviews also saying its more for open long turns and struggles in trees compared to more nimble boards like rome powder division mt, yes 420, capita tree hunter etc.

but i can get it less than half price right now!


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

Decade190 said:


> I can actually get a great deal on the mod-fish 156.
> 
> Multiple reviews online have said
> 1) tail stiff and not great for pop/jumps. Which whilst i know its not for that - i'll sure as hell be boosting off everything i can into the deep stuff
> ...


I trust online reviews about as much as I trust pissing into the wind...

If you're worried about response in the trees, just get super stiff responsive bindings.. If you put a pair of Genesis on there you'll be just fine, but if you put on some Malavitas or Cartels it might be a touch slow ( because of the soft bindings )


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

I am skeptical of those reviews (let me guess, The Good Ride?) - a flat deck with 3 cms of taper can only turn so slowly in deep snow. With that much taper, you can push that tail around easily through deep now, stiff or not. Plus, a stiff tail is good for landing drops. 

Just throw some stiff bindings on the mod fish and call it a day, I says.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Alonzo said:


> I am skeptical of those reviews (let me guess, The Good Ride?) - a flat deck with 3 cms of taper can only turn so slowly in deep snow. With that much taper, you can push that tail around easily through deep now, stiff or not. Plus, a stiff tail is good for landing drops.
> 
> Just throw some stiff bindings on the mod fish and call it a day, I says.


Angrysnowboarding (BA) for one... Poor response in trees, poor pop/ollies. 

I would never listen to good ride.... come on guys, what do you take me for.


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

Decade190 said:


> Angrysnowboarding (BA) for one... Poor response in trees, poor pop/ollies.
> 
> I would never listen to good ride.... come on guys, what do you take me for.



Re-read his review..

1. He said this board was too big for him and he would have preferred the 151, so not good of being a good review baseline and truly indicative of how it turns when sized properly, and he wears a sz 8.5

2. He was riding Custom bindings, only the softest slowest turning binding Burton makes

3. He was riding spring pow and chunder, not the type of snow you'll be in, in Japan 

4. His mention of tree turning was in regards to "foot steering" which means super slow turns, once again not very indicative of how it turns in pow in the trees, and once again not helped by the shit bindings

5. He says it ollies just fine, you just need to actually try to ollie, and once again the shit bindings and improperly sized deck aren't helping this matter..


This is why reviews are dumb, no matter who does them. The reviewer is not riding a proper sized deck for themselves, riding the worst fucking bindings the company makes, and not riding in the conditions that the board was intended for... 

How can you expect the review to actually be any good?

http://www.angrysnowboarder.com/2016-burton-mod-fish-snowboard-review/


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

In the comments, BA actually specifically recommends the Mod Fish for Japan.


----------



## globewanderer (Sep 23, 2017)

Just stumbled across this thread. Long time lurker on this forum - first time poster.

Here's my 2cents FWIW:

I had a situation last year where I cracked my Slash Brainstorm 157 in Japan off a fairly sizeable drop where there was a tree root nicely hidden in the landing. Safe to say after gloriously rag-dolling a good 20-25m and dusting myself off I looked down in horror at a 6inch crack in the nose. So I bit the bullet and decided to get a new board since I still had 2 weeks left in Japan and didn't want to rent a board for that period (it would have made no economical sense).

So the boards I demoed were the GNU Mullair, Lib Tech TRP, Burton Mod Fish and the Capita Kazu Pro. My style of riding revolves heavily around freestyle, powder and just all round charging the pistes. I needed my next board to have a minimum of medium stiffness, large camber region and enough rocker on the nose to have fun without tiring out too quickly on a deep pow day. The LT TRP was definitely the best all-mountain ripper and the C2 profile made it relatively easy to butter; however, since the terrain in Hokkaido is not very steep it sometimes was hard to keep speed up without the rocker at the nose on the truly deep days. This is where the Mod Fish, Mullair and Kazu had an edge. The Mod Fish albeit a fun cruiser did not fit my freestyle criteria but if I were to look at a pow only board I might get the Burton Fish or similar (maybe a Gentemstick xD). The GNU Mullair and the Capita Kazu were probably the two boards that did it for me. They ticked all the boxes and the differences were one felt more surfy (the Mullair) and the other felt more dialled in and aggressive (Kazu). The Mullair felt quite similar to my Slash Brainstorm with slightly more pop and better edge hold due to the magnetraction. I wanted a more aggressive board which is how I ended up with the Kazu. No the Kazu is not a pure powder board, even though its marketed as a powder board it is still an freestyle all-mountain board which means it caters to more than just surfy turns in the steep and deep. I found the Kazu excellent in the trees, groomers and park (although not so on rails). In deep powder you will still need to be conscious of your weight distribution over your nose and tail especially on the less steep pitches. Overall though, the Kazu ticked all the boxes for me which seem to be similar to the OPs. Is it a perfect board? No, the rocker could have been extended a little further towards the front bindings increasing the float and a rocker added to the tail - oh wait that would be pretty much the Mullair or Brainstorm...

For Japow - my experience with the Kazu is positive. If you like the graphics of the board and it suits your riding style get it! 

Note: If I had the chance I would have tested the Burton FA instead of the Mod Fish - prob fits better with the rest of the boards demoed.


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

Decade190 said:


> I've always been interested to try the magic carpet.


the magic carpet is fkin awesome in japow conditions, i rode a 156 last year and instantly bought the 159 for this years trip to hakuba. can't wait to get back out to japan next year ... the carpet will be my primary board again.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Don't bring a board. Head down to a shop like Gentem and tell them what you want, then buy what they grab for you.


----------

